# Official "Missing features" thread: we'll bring them back for you!



## Costello (Oct 29, 2012)

Post here anything that you find to be missing after the IPB to XenForo switch.
We'll progressively bring the features back to life.

Thank you everyone!


----------



## Izham (Oct 29, 2012)

The only thing I've noticed as of right now is the rom release widget that used to be at the bottom of the page.

EDIT: Whoops, sorry, didn't notice the other topic you posted. I shall scavenge to find whatever else is missing then for now


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 29, 2012)

I miss my 100x140 avatar ;_;

EDIT: You guys will bring back the medals, right? 
RIGHT?


----------



## Wizerzak (Oct 29, 2012)

I love the new site, a few things I'd like back though:


A more 'compact' 'What's New' page - I use this all the time and how it is at the moment you can't quickly scan the threads.


The previous portal design where you clicked the news item to expand it - I loved this feature on the previous site.


An alternating white/grey background on the posts, this was a great way to make threads easier to read.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 29, 2012)

Yeah i guess medals is all im missing right now.


----------



## Eerpow (Oct 29, 2012)

The number of profile views you have is missing, correct me if I'm wrong.
You can't see who's viewing the thread anymore.
Missing the subforum icons in the recent posts section on the main page.
Yeah, the old rectangular avatars looked batter (I can't make my avatar look normal dammit, it's blurred out no matter what resolution upload it in)  96x96 is the new res.


A big thank you for all your effort, it's great to be back!


----------



## Wizerzak (Oct 29, 2012)

Oh, also some way of knowing if the thread contains unread messages or not. Similar to the opened envelope (with a black dot if you've posted) on the previous site.


----------



## SignZ (Oct 29, 2012)

It would be nice if we were able to hide/remove the sidebar in the Forums index again (like on the Portal).


----------



## rikdegraaff (Oct 29, 2012)

I miss the Tapatalk plugin.
Does it come back, or is Tapatalk not supported on this new forum??

Greetings, Rik


----------



## JoostinOnline (Oct 29, 2012)

I'd like the ability to filter out certain forums in the Unread Posts section.  Pretty much all I read is the Off Topic, Wii, and 3DS sections.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 29, 2012)

Not really a bug or missing feature, but i notice that the tab icon is still the V2 Tempy icon. Is there any plan to update him to the new sleek Tempy? 

Not really important either haha


----------



## Arras (Oct 29, 2012)

Having all home page posts collapsed by default would make the page more useful for me. I don't need to know everything about the latest homebrew for X system while I might be interested in some news directly below it.
Edit: Oh and having an EOF, Blogs and USN section in the Latest topics sidebar would be nice too.


----------



## Issac (Oct 29, 2012)

Just the compact "whats new" area, with expandable news items. I notice you can click the link at the top of the start page to get the new stuff though.
Also, the USN/recent posts/blog/EOF thingymajing on the right is wanted (by me atleast)


----------



## T-Tudor (Oct 29, 2012)

Wiki pages are missing.


----------



## Issac (Oct 29, 2012)

Not a missing feature, but on google chrome, the right hand search bar at the top floats above the notification and conversations(?) buttons...


----------



## FailName (Oct 29, 2012)

There's no more mobile theme.


----------



## Satangel (Oct 29, 2012)

I find general browsing in the forums, especially in topics with multiple posts, is a lot harder. It's harder to distinguish posts because they are all white it seems. 
Also, the very thin line between the content of the post, and the signiature from the poster, isn't helping either. So like Wizerzak said, maybe an alternating white and black background for the posts? And the difference between a person's sig and his post should be more obvious.

Or just like the old GBAtemp had, I don't know but I never had these kind of problems there.


----------



## Rydian (Oct 29, 2012)

100x140 avatars were nice, but it's not going to kill me to stick to 1:1.

Satangel covered the lack of distinction between posts and signatures (and posts-posts), but you already know that's my complaint too.

EDIT: YAYYYY distinction! <3


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 29, 2012)

No dark theme, unless I'm missing it somewhere.

MY EYES!!! OMG MY POOR VIRGIN EYES! THE LIGHT BURNNNNNSSSSSSSS


----------



## Wizerzak (Oct 29, 2012)

Another thing I noticed is that if you read a thread then go back to 'what's new' it won't show up, seems 'what's new' is only showing unread threads, rather than a list of most recent posts like the previous 'View new content' page.

Also, thanks a lot for the grey/white distinction it's a lot easier. I found a picture of the old layout and realised that there was no alternating colours but instead a nice thick border. This would be great but not sure if it's possible / whether it'd fit in with the theme.


Spoiler











The white/grey alternation would also be useful of the 'What's New' page, iirc that's what the old temp had?


----------



## Costello (Oct 29, 2012)

Post here anything that you find to be missing after the IPB to XenForo switch.
We'll progressively bring the features back to life.

Thank you everyone!


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Oct 29, 2012)

Blogs give me an error.


----------



## Rydian (Oct 29, 2012)

I like the post color alternation, I think it works just fine (others may prefer the bar).

As far as "what's new?" and the thread lists, could the number of pages be visible always instead of just on hover?  It's an easy way to tell if a thread is new or not, or popular or not.


----------



## Eerpow (Oct 29, 2012)

The DS, Xbox, and PS icons on the banner aren't clickable.

And I'm also one of those who wants the borders to return. The divisions between the posts were so nice on the old layout, now it looks like every post is put on a blank piece of paper not only is it disorienting but it becomes pretty eye straining after a while due to all the white. It seems like a lot of people feel this way, hopefully something will be done in the future. If it's not too much to ask for I would like the forums to look as close to the old one as possible 
It will definitely be interesting to see the temp slowly getting polished with new and returning features.


Unrelated: My avatar is 100x100 but it's still blurred, does anyone know how I can fix this?


Edit: Wait a minute, the post are alternating in colors ever so slightly, I had to lower my contrast to notice it. Still not digging it though.


----------



## Mars_x (Oct 29, 2012)

Eerpow said:


> Unrelated: My avatar is 100x100 but it's still blurred, does anyone know how I can fix this?


 
Pixel perfect size appears to be 96x96 (with the remaining pixels being the white border itself) ... try that resloution


----------



## Fear Zoa (Oct 29, 2012)

It appears that animated Gifs are broken but that could just be a problem on my end since I don't see anyone else mentioning it. 

Also I do kind of miss the medals.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 29, 2012)

Fear Zoa said:


> It appears that animated Gifs are broken but that could just be a problem on my end since I don't see anyone else mentioning it.
> 
> Also I do kind of miss the medals.


I don't see any GIFs animating, either.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Oct 29, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> I don't see any GIFs animating, either.


Good to know. In that case, If we could have those back that would be great. 

(anyone prepared for the like counter induced like whoring fest?)


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 29, 2012)

The search is better as you promised it would be on IRC and I am glad to see the back of the somewhat broken "view member's topics, view member's posts"  however for mere shortcuts I did get used to the forum "filters"- if ever I remembered posting in a thread and thought it would be useful to the current thread I was posting in I would flick back to the forum, click "all threads I replied in" (or indeed all threads I started) and in a few seconds it would appear. That said the new search box is more than capable of doing something similar.

Also topic tags as they were really good for longer running features and did kind of work, but I mentioned those elsewhere.

I wouldn't mind a text editor that did not keep formatting either- on IPB I dropped the fancy text editor for the "simpler" one and it went great.


----------



## Rydian (Oct 29, 2012)

FAST6191 said:


> I wouldn't mind a text editor that did not keep formatting either- on IPB I dropped the fancy text editor for the "simpler" one and it went great.


If you mean a plaintext editor (standard browser's text box), there's a profile setting for it now, somewhere.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 29, 2012)

Not exactly a missing feature, but the page numbers are less contrasting now, so they almost seem to go unnoticed for me.

And now birthdates can't be adjusted. Not just that, but it's changed the year on mine so it thinks I'm only 112.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 29, 2012)

Despite about a hour of methodical "what does this button do?" earlier today I had somehow missed the "Use the rich text editor to create and edit messages" option in http://gbatemp.net/account/preferences 
I guess it is time to get ready to hand my "likes to pull things apart" club membership badge back in.

Edit- it seems to remove the keyboard functionality for adding bold and such like (opening my bookmarks instead) unlike the old one.


----------



## Satangel (Oct 29, 2012)

ProtoKun7 said:


> Not exactly a missing feature, but the page numbers are less contrasting now, so they almost seem to go unnoticed for me.
> 
> And now birthdates can't be adjusted. Not just that, but it's changed the year on mine so it thinks I'm only 112.


Same, page numbers are less visibile.

Also, is there a possibility we might see the return of the tags, which you could use to make your topic much easier to find? I just needed to search a specific Tempcast episode, and I noticed the tags weren't in their usual spot anymore!


----------



## tj_cool (Oct 29, 2012)

Eerpow said:


> The number of profile views you have is missing, correct me if I'm wrong.
> You can't see who's viewing the thread anymore.
> Missing the subforum icons in the recent posts section on the main page.


First will probably not be added back.
Second one may be added, but it won't be soon.
Recent topics main page block will be added back.



Wizerzak said:


> Oh, also some way of knowing if the thread contains unread messages or not. Similar to the opened envelope (with a black dot if you've posted) on the previous site.


Topics with unread messages should be bold.



rikdegraaff said:


> I miss the Tapatalk plugin.
> Does it come back, or is Tapatalk not supported on this new forum??
> 
> Greetings, Rik


Tapatalk will be installed later on.



JoostinOnline said:


> I'd like the ability to filter out certain forums in the Unread Posts section. Pretty much all I read is the Off Topic, Wii, and 3DS sections.


Will be considered.



BortzANATOR said:


> Not really a bug or missing feature, but i notice that the tab icon is still the V2 Tempy icon. Is there any plan to update him to the new sleek Tempy?
> 
> Not really important either haha


The icon won't be changed 



T-Tudor said:


> Wiki pages are missing.


Wiki will be added back later.



Thanatos Telos said:


> Blogs give me an error.


Blogs will be imported later.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 29, 2012)

ok so there is no way to see who all liked a certain post is there?

Oh wait, Im a tard.


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 29, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> No dark theme, unless I'm missing it somewhere.
> 
> MY EYES!!! OMG MY POOR VIRGIN EYES! THE LIGHT BURNNNNNSSSSSSSS


 
This so hard.
I can smell my eyeballs.

I shouldn't be able to smell my eyeballs while browsing the temp.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 29, 2012)

TBH it took me two seconds to make a new avatar for the 100x100 so I'm fine with the current limits.

The ignore feature seems a little less than functional. No option to view ignored posts, no ignored shouts in the shoutbox, just not as polished as the GBAtemp ignore function.

Also was there always a character limit on status updates? Now it's like Twitter.


----------



## chyyran (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm on my phone ATM, so the most obvious missing feature is the lack of a mobile theme. As well, not sure if anyone has mentioned this before, but the tabs on the latest threads block is gone. Also, more a complaint than a missing feature, this new theme feels a bit clunky, and rushed, although you guys only had a week to work on it. What I'm saying is that it needs just a smidge more work, especially on the portal page.


----------



## notmeanymore (Oct 29, 2012)

The alerts for how many PMs I have unread won't go away unless I manually read each PM. Not a super inconvenience, but definitely different from IPB.


----------



## Nah3DS (Oct 29, 2012)

Can't believe I'm going to ask this, but....
where is my fucking 90% warning level?!?!?


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 29, 2012)

I don't think the @[member=''] is working anymore.


----------



## Costello (Oct 29, 2012)

Post here anything that you find to be missing after the IPB to XenForo switch.
We'll progressively bring the features back to life.

Thank you everyone!


----------



## Satangel (Oct 29, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> I don't think the @[member=''] is working anymore.


QFT. Doesn't work one bit, @Hyro-Sama


----------



## emigre (Oct 29, 2012)

@Hyro-Sama:

testy tesy.

Yeah it don't work


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Oct 29, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> No dark theme, unless I'm missing it somewhere.
> 
> MY EYES!!! OMG MY POOR VIRGIN EYES! THE LIGHT BURNNNNNSSSSSSSS


This is the main feature i'd love to get back also.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 29, 2012)

Also subtitles. It's really bothering me in posting threads.


----------



## Fishaman P (Oct 29, 2012)

Wiki links are broken; I don't know if the content is gone or if it has just changed.


----------



## tj_cool (Oct 29, 2012)

Thomas83Lin said:


> This is the main feature i'd love to get back also.


The dark theme was hardly a main feature.
To be honest I'm surprised it was so popular.


Guild McCommunist said:


> Also subtitles. It's really bothering me in posting threads.


Topic descriptions might be added back if they're needed.


Fishaman P said:


> Wiki links are broken; I don't know if the content is gone or if it has just changed.


The Wiki still needs to be restored.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 29, 2012)

Guess it's just the medals.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 29, 2012)

I love how you can click on someone's location and it does a Google Earth search. Great creeper function.


----------



## The Minecrafter (Oct 29, 2012)

A few things:
For the "Recent Threads" on the sidebar, I kind of like the icons indicating what type of board it was in, whether it was in General Discussion, NDS, Wii,Ofon the main pagef Topic,...
I found that nice, so I could see what type of thread it was at a glance.

Second, I do kind of miss the medals. Not a big deal, but I do kind of miss them.

Third, the color changes. It does not bother me that much, but I was used to and liked the old color scheme. 
Suggestion for the color scheme, as I know that the site just cam back up and you are working out the bugs. Maybe add an option to the "customize page" option where we can use custom CSS to customize the front page how we like it, so that it is easy to use for each person. If you did enable custom CSS, perhaps have a few different "Styles" for people to choose from, or use/make their own.

In terms of the customize page, it would be nice if there could be a "Preview" button, to see what it is like before you save it.

The new style of everything is different and a lot slimmer. It seems that a little hard now, as I am discovering the features of the board again, but I will grow to like it.

I do like that the search does not give an error anymore when searching for a game with a number in it, such as Black and White *2*. That had annoyed me with the old board system, where it wouldn't accept it because the "word" was less than three characters. I enjoy the new board, and I am glad that GBATemp is back.


----------



## Black-Ice (Oct 29, 2012)

Followers?
YES TWITTER


----------



## Mars_x (Oct 29, 2012)

tj_cool said:


> The dark theme was hardly a main feature.
> To be honest I'm surprised it was so popular.


 
Im guessing it was popular with users having dark environments, I can understand why
it could upset/hurt some users, specially when visiting GBATemp at night.

I know it has been said already, but seeing who is viewing a thread was actually pretty
helpful (to my surprise), I hope it moves a bit up in the priorities list, if not Im a patient guy.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 29, 2012)

I just realized - Seeing who is viewing the thread thing.


----------



## nando (Oct 29, 2012)

the only thing that i would like back is an "what's new" or "recent posts" button always available. it is pretty much the only navigation button i use as i'm only interested in what's active.


----------



## Rydian (Oct 29, 2012)

Well only 2/8 of the posts above this one have a legit location set, so...


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 29, 2012)

Oh and what about... the compatibility for animated avatars?


----------



## nando (Oct 29, 2012)

xAC3L3G3NDx said:


> Oh and what about... the compatibility for animated avatars?


 

i just realized my avatar is not bleeding no more.


----------



## weavile001 (Oct 29, 2012)

what are medals?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 29, 2012)

My avatar isn't animated anymore.


----------



## Veho (Oct 29, 2012)

The Recent Threads links now lead to the first post instead of the latest post.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 29, 2012)

GIFs work. Just try re-adding your avatar.


----------



## Costello (Oct 29, 2012)

Post here anything that you find to be missing after the IPB to XenForo switch.
We'll progressively bring the features back to life.

Thank you everyone!


----------



## Snailface (Oct 29, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Not really a bug or missing feature, but i notice that the tab icon is still the V2 Tempy icon. Is there any plan to update him to the new sleek Tempy?
> 
> Not really important either haha


I got sick of that old favicon too so I took things into my own hands and DIYed one 











How to do? I installed Bookmark favicon changer add-on for firefox:
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/bookmark-favicon-changer/
Then right clicked on the bookmark and installed my custom favicon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW-As my own little grief-- well I miss seeing how many total posts for the front-page recent threads. Its a little gripe and overall the new site is really good -- glad to be back. ^^


----------



## Fluto (Oct 29, 2012)

There is no mobile theme on gbatemp.net,  
aswell as gif images for our Avatar's. 

Its great to be back


----------



## Snailface (Oct 29, 2012)

Oh yeah, clicking on a thread takes you to the first page, kinda annoying. 

Sorry if this was mentioned already.


----------



## Mars_x (Oct 29, 2012)

Snailface said:


> How to do? I installed Bookmark favicon changer add-on for firefox:
> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/bookmark-favicon-changer/
> Then right clicked on the bookmark and installed my custom favicon


 
Yeay, this is great. I will use this one, many thanks! 
I would also suggest devs to change the current one officially.

Yo Mezut, wb. Did you get the email from Costello?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 29, 2012)

I'd like to see buttons for Edit, Delete, Reply, Warn, etc... again. A small aesthetic change like that can put a lot of flavor back into the forum.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 29, 2012)

@[member=The Catboy]


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 29, 2012)

The first one I noticed is there's no animated GIF's visible as our avatars (SURE you can click on the avatar and see it animated in the little info box thing but that kinda defeats the point.)
The size of it doesn't bug me as much. I already had to resize stuff or look for a smaller copy to be able to upload before. It's just the fact that it's NOT MOVING that bugs me.

I, too, miss having the list of those reading the current thread available.

I haven't noticed the top 20 or all online users lists yet but I'm sure I just have to look some more (not that they're really important but just something I looked at when I was REALLY bored.)

"friends" sounds better than "followers". It sounds 2-way and ... just nicer.

It was nice having the drop-down menu from our name always visible on the screen.

THE BIG ONE FOR ME
I liked being able to just click on "my content" in that user-menu and be able to see all the THREADS I've posted in. Right now it just shows a list of POSTS. (with threads I can see the little circle next to the ones that have new, unread content.) I used this feature a lot. If it's still there somewhere, could someone PLEASE explain it to me or a workaround until it's fixed. I'd greatly appreciate it.

/complaints

EDIT : Also, almost forgot to mention that the multi-quote thing was useful sometimes.

/complaint edits.


----------



## Devin (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm liking this feeling. For Chrome users. Let me pull up the name of the add on.


----------



## funem (Oct 29, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> GIFs work. Just try re-adding your avatar.


 
They show as animated if you look at the users avatar by clicking on it or look at your own on your profile, but they dont work when displayed on the forum as they get resized, and with a limit now of 50k (which is down from the old boards) unless you have very few frames then it shows only the first frame. My avatar was 63k when it was on the old board and when it was brought over to the new one, it was still the same graphic, I clicked delete to upload it again to see if it would fix the animation but now it now says its to big.... hence the new avatar.

Just in case you are counting :-

I agree the pages are to white and bright, needs alternate themes to dull it down a bit
Animated avatars with a raised file size limit, it was more than 50k before 80-100k would make a big difference.
Ability to have collapsed news stories on the front page as its going to knacker millions of wheel mice
Other than that is so nice to have the site back online.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 29, 2012)

Was there a word cap on "current status" before? I went to a thread with a poll and
the whole thing wasn't shown. Doesn't have sort by thread in "your content".



LockeCole_101629 said:


> My watch Thread is gone
> 
> now I have to search my own post at thread that I replied.
> 
> ...


 
I think everything is there in "your content", you just can't sort it by thread.


funem said:


> Ok, How did you reply post appear before the quoted post or did you edit it to ref the post after ?


Click reply then copy and paste in editing, like so.


----------



## LockeCole_101629 (Oct 29, 2012)

My watch Thread is gone

now I have to search my own post at thread that I replied.

or is there something that I missing?

how to check the thread list that I replied.


----------



## Daemauroa (Oct 29, 2012)

actually, we had a cheat database here, cheats(dot)gbatemp(dot)net
but it's gone with the hack so maybe you could look into that?


----------



## funem (Oct 29, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> Was there a word cap on "current status" before? I went to a thread with a poll and
> the whole thing wasn't shown. Doesn't have sort by thread in "your content".
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ok, How did you reply post appear before the quoted post or did you edit it to ref the post after ?

Edit, hmm looks like nested quotes doesnt work...


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 29, 2012)

How about we fix Taptalk? I haven't tested it with the "new" forum yet, but it was rather broken with the old forum. it worked perfectly for browsing and PM alerts, but notifications for watched topics didn't work at all. They would never show up or alert you, and if you went to your "favorite topics," it just showed a bunch of random threads from like 2005 that I never even touched in my life. I would much rather have tapatalk with working notifications/favorites than a mobile site for browsing


----------



## chyyran (Oct 30, 2012)

Release codes are broken


----------



## Orc (Oct 30, 2012)

Invisible mode is gone. :<
I don't want people to know I still lurk here. :<


----------



## JoostinOnline (Oct 30, 2012)

Orc said:


> Invisible mode is gone. :<
> I don't want people to know I still lurk here. :<


I'm pretty sure that you posting gave it away.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks for nice new looking forum. Next job is make new look for GBATemp cheat forum website!


----------



## porkiewpyne (Oct 30, 2012)

Insignificant detail but I miss the console board icons (ie 3DS logo for posts from 3DS forum) and all. Hope to see em soon


----------



## hiroakihsu (Oct 30, 2012)

Daemauroa said:


> actually, we had a cheat database here, cheats(dot)gbatemp(dot)net
> but it's gone with the hack so maybe you could look into that?


 


AsPika2219 said:


> Thanks for nice new looking forum. Next job is make new look for GBATemp cheat forum website!


 
Third that....Also, I wonder if the nforush widget will be brought back? Other than that, a great thanks for bringing the site back!


----------



## Costello (Oct 29, 2012)

Post here anything that you find to be missing after the IPB to XenForo switch.
We'll progressively bring the features back to life.

Thank you everyone!


----------



## Rydian (Oct 30, 2012)

Snailface said:


> I got sick of that old favicon too so I took things into my own hands and DIYed one


But, but, the forum system modifies the favicon to show you alerts...



Snailface said:


> Oh yeah, clicking on a thread takes you to the first page, kinda annoying.
> 
> Sorry if this was mentioned already.


The data about the last post you viewed was not imported, so you need to view a thread on this system once for that to be stored.  After that, clicking it brings you to the first unread post.

Unless you just wanted to jump to the last one... which I'd find annoying, as you can click the last page number to go there.



TwinRetro said:


> I'd like to see buttons for Edit, Delete, Reply, Warn, etc... again. A small aesthetic change like that can put a lot of flavor back into the forum.


Agreed!  Having those things as just text links makes them hard to spot too.



Daemauroa said:


> actually, we had a cheat database here, cheats(dot)gbatemp(dot)net
> but it's gone with the hack so maybe you could look into that?


The database itself was quite outdated, but the forums are the important thing.


----------



## Vampire Lied (Oct 30, 2012)

If it hasn't been stated yet, Id like to have the mobile site back if possible.
Btw, I'm so thankful the site is back! Felt homeless for awhile.


----------



## suppow (Oct 30, 2012)

i honestly wont go thru the whole thread, but in case it hasnt been mentioned, i think *multi-quote* is missing, unless i'm being stupid and cant find it. ^^


----------



## FireGrey (Oct 30, 2012)

The Medals and my most used feature, the recent posts with tabs that can change between general posts, user submitted news and EOF.


----------



## Lucifer666 (Oct 30, 2012)

Didn't go through the whole thread, but just the first couple pages. These may have already been suggested:

Categories on the 'Recent Posts' bit on the homepage. (Before we had News, EoF, Blogs, etc which you could switch between)
Bring back the blog section!
Now I'm not so sure about this one, but I *think* a thread disappears from the side on the homepage if you've seen it already, which can prove to be a bit of an inconvenience if you're like me and revisit threads for the discussions.
Tapatalk
When visiting a thread from the sidebar on the homepage, it takes you to the first post.
That's about all I can think of off the top of my head. Good luck with getting the site back together guys!


----------



## nukeboy95 (Oct 30, 2012)

the pic hoster


----------



## Eerpow (Oct 30, 2012)

Got inspired by Snailface and made my own favicons too, currently in PNG but I can convert them to icons (.ico) with transparent backgrounds if anyone is interested.
Made some improvements to the second one.









Edit: the post images thing doesn't work when editing for me.


----------



## SignZ (Oct 30, 2012)

SignZ said:


> It would be nice if we were able to hide/remove the sidebar in the Forums index again (like on the Portal).


To quote myself.. Well, I know Costello got more important stuff to attend to at the moment, so I made a small Stylish style for those, who want to remove the sidebar in the Forums index, too. I hope it's ok to post it here and all.
http://userstyles.org/styles/77481/gbatemp-forum-sidebar-remover


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 30, 2012)

Good to be back! 

I wish to have the medals back and I don't like the following feature


----------



## Issac (Oct 30, 2012)

Am I missing something in the preferences, or can the number of posts shown in a thread be changed? I really like to have ~50 post per page instead of 10...


----------



## air2004 (Oct 30, 2012)

I just got done working an 17 hour day and Im to tired to see if this was asked but ..... is the dark theme back yet ? and if so how do I turn it on ?


----------



## air2004 (Oct 30, 2012)

and thanks for comming back , I have really missed this place


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 30, 2012)

Ok, I've got a number of problems:

1. The member title doesn't work. They say use a value of 50 characters or fewer. My member title needed: But there are so many of them. What a complete bother!

2. The spoilers don't work. Well, the title. When I type in the title for the spoiler, the title doesn't appear and three spoiler boxes appear in the post. 

I need yo recover these problems as soon as possible.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Oct 30, 2012)

i've noticed that the tooltip is causing the horizontal bar to appear as the screen is small (homepage).


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 30, 2012)

dunno if already posted but the button that makes only a certain forum all read not the whole forum


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Oct 30, 2012)

I don't think much is missing but for me, it's just the ease of use that I like on the old GBATemp V3+! But no need to worry! I changed my password and i'll become used to the new temp! And I agree, we should most definitely have a new design for good ol' tempy!


----------



## Wizerzak (Oct 30, 2012)

tj_cool said:


> Topics with unread messages should be bold.


Ah, I see, what I meant was in the 'What's New' section, but it seems that the threads won't show there if you've read them anyway which is annoying.


----------



## tj_cool (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## Wizerzak (Oct 30, 2012)

tj_cool said:


>


Aha! Awesome thanks!  Is there an option somewhere to enable that permanently?


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 30, 2012)

Ah, I found a way to put titles to spoilers. There are new BB Codes: http://gbatemp.net/help/bb-codes


----------



## Costello (Oct 29, 2012)

Post here anything that you find to be missing after the IPB to XenForo switch.
We'll progressively bring the features back to life.

Thank you everyone!


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 30, 2012)

Wait, the title works, but three spoiler boxes appear and only the third has the text. Anyone can help?

EDIT:
I fixed it. The spoiler tags shouldn't be any font size. It should be just normal.
And a suggestion :- BRING BACK THE  TAGS!


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 30, 2012)

Would be nice to have the "fading" toolbar that follows you at the top of the screen no matter where you scroll. that way you can check your notifications, profile, etc without having to scroll back to the top of a thread.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Oct 30, 2012)

Not much of a suggestion but the number of letters you can have in your username has been reduced I think since mine had the last 2 letters cut off. It did make logging in again really awkward.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 30, 2012)

Just Another Gam said:


> Not much of a suggestion but the number of letters you can have in your username has been reduced I think since mine had the last 2 letters cut off. It did make logging in again really awkward.


Yeah, you're right... I don't see the last 2 letters of your name, either.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Oct 30, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Yeah, you're right... I don't see the last 2 letters of your name, either.


Yea I had trouble logging in because of that. I PMed the mods already but I thought bringing it up in case for other people might be helpful.


----------



## Satangel (Oct 30, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> Yea I had trouble logging in because of that. I PMed the mods already but I thought bringing it up in case for other people might be helpful.


It's weird, 5 mins ago you're name was indeed shortened, but now it's fixed! It says GamER now, not Gam anymore.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Oct 30, 2012)

Satangel said:


> It's weird, 5 mins ago you're name was indeed shortened, but now it's fixed! It says GamER now, not Gam anymore.


Hooray I guess my mild complaining paid off. But I did PM about this issue when I first logged in.

And on the topic of missing stuff, I kinda miss the old look of GBATemp is it possible to have that as a optional theme?


----------



## porkiewpyne (Oct 30, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> Hooray I guess my mild complaining paid off. But I did PM about this issue when I first logged in.
> 
> And on the topic of missing stuff, I kinda miss the old look of GBATemp is it possible to have that as a optional theme?


Think they mentioned that they will try to get a darker theme out in the near future.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Oct 30, 2012)

porkiewpyne said:


> Think they mentioned that they will try to get a darker theme out in the near future.


Hooray although I do kinda miss the smaller compact feel of the old GBATemp, this new one feels a little bit to big for me.


----------



## DCG (Oct 30, 2012)

:o
Needed to post this here.
(bit to lazy to see if it was posted already -.-")

The gallery, I miss the abillity to upload my pictures and just make a link from there....

Looking at the above post.
Animated avatars aren't working (or that one just isn't a gif)


----------



## CannonFoddr (Oct 30, 2012)

Not a missing feature - more of a bug... & I don't know if it's just me that it has happened to or anyone else....

One of my post is either corrupted or the formatting has been totally mucked up somehow...
It was OK before the 'site hack' but now it seems to be showing the HTML tags instead



Spoiler



<div align='center'><!--coloro:#0000FF--><span style="color:#0000FF"><!--/coloro-->I did a <a href="http://gbatemp.net/t240927-how-much-do-flashcards-affect-ds-battery-life" target="_blank">similar post</a> to this a while back but since not a lot of 'Tempers contributed
- so I thought I'll do an update, redo & add a few more tests to make it the '(nearly) Ultimate DS Battery test' thread<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
<b><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->Old test result can be found at the bottom of this post<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></b></div>


The post is the 'ultimate DS battery thread' here

It's not really a problem, I can always re-do it (I'm in the process of doing some of it now-&-again), but wondering why only this one is mucked up while my others are all ok, and has this happened to anyone else ??

Oh - & it's already been mentioned - but all my Wiki links take me to 'Shoptemp' site


----------



## porkiewpyne (Oct 30, 2012)

Not exactly a feature per se...
But I kinda miss quoting the entire post including their quote by just clicking one button. But I guess it's all for the better  No more crazy cascade of quotes cos some people are too lazy to cut out the irrelevant parts


----------



## weavile001 (Oct 30, 2012)

the birthday window is missing.


----------



## air2004 (Oct 30, 2012)

porkiewpyne said:


> Think they mentioned that they will try to get a darker theme out in the near future.


 Thanks


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 30, 2012)

There appears to be no way to change the theme, but I am assuming the mobile theme is missing.
As well the metals are gone.
As well the 
	
	



```
[member='username']
```
 no longer works
Satangel covered some of the things I was going to say, including the color issues I am having.

Edit: Also when someone replies, it only shows the avatar of the topic creator, which is rather confusing at times because I can't tell if someone replied or if there was a new topic made.


----------



## Vampire Lied (Oct 30, 2012)

I too would like to see a darker theme and definitely have the medals back.
Although I'm sure we will see things come back to being closer to what we are used to slowly but surely.


----------



## Ace (Oct 30, 2012)

Holy bajeesus, QUADRUPLE screw that, QUINTIPLE POSTS!
I for one miss animated GIFs for avatars, but all in due time.
Vampire Lied: I made a temporary Chrome-only black theme that you can download here (if you have the Stylebot extension). Hopefully it can hold you over until a permanent solution can be made.
EDIT:
A few other things I'd like to see again:

Current users in thread.
That black toolbar thing that followed you around everywhere that showed your notifications.
Medals, obviously
And one new thing: The ability to have two rows for the custom member title. It was possible in GBAtemp v2, it was barely possible in v3+, and it's out of the question now.


----------



## Narayan (Oct 30, 2012)

I just noticed. Not really a feature, but I can no longer leave my title blank.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Oct 30, 2012)

Ace said:


> Holy bajeesus, QUADRUPLE screw that, QUINTIPLE POSTS!
> I for one miss animated GIFs for avatars, but all in due time.
> Vampire Lied: I made a temporary Chrome-only black theme that you can download here (if you have the Stylebot extension). Hopefully it can hold you over until a permanent solution can be made.
> EDIT:
> ...


 
Applied your black theme and its awesome. Great work


----------



## Cyan (Oct 30, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> Edit: Also when someone replies, it only shows the avatar of the topic creator, which is rather confusing at times because I can't tell if someone replied or if there was a new topic made.


Latest poster's avatar will be added too.


----------



## Costello (Oct 29, 2012)

Post here anything that you find to be missing after the IPB to XenForo switch.
We'll progressively bring the features back to life.

Thank you everyone!


----------



## Nah3DS (Oct 30, 2012)

Ace said:


> I made a temporary Chrome-only black theme that you can download here (if you have the Stylebot extension). Hopefully it can hold you over until a permanent solution can be made.


 
thanks! the theme looks really good


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 30, 2012)

I just noticed that feature to search for members is missing.


----------



## Lurker2 (Oct 30, 2012)

Well regular users cannot edit polls.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 30, 2012)

Its really tough to distinguish between posts. The alternating gray and white is nice, but it need to be upped a little or something. Also i am on the verge of turning off sigs, cause text ones look hidious on this board.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Oct 30, 2012)

If it already has not been mentioned in this thread, the "Top" button. I have only found that feature on this forum. None of the other forums that I visit have a "top" button and I've always felt that other forums were inferior because of that single little feature.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Oct 30, 2012)

DeadlyFoez said:


> If it already has not been mentioned in this thread, the "Top" button. I have only found that feature on this forum. None of the other forums that I visit have a "top" button and I've always felt that other forums were inferior because of that single little feature.


For now, just press Home on your keyboard to go to the top.


----------



## smealum (Oct 30, 2012)

DeadlyFoez said:


> If it already has not been mentioned in this thread, the "Top" button. I have only found that feature on this forum. None of the other forums that I visit have a "top" button and I've always felt that other forums were inferior because of that single little feature.


Actually, there is a "Top" link. It's at the very bottom of the page, to the right, next to "contact us" and "home".


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Oct 30, 2012)

smealum said:


> Actually, there is a "Top" link. It's at the very bottom of the page, to the right, next to "contact us" and "home".


Yeah, that kinda sucks compared to the "top" button that was at every post. And fuck the "Home" button on my keyboard. The feature was made for those that prefer to use the mouse, and I am one of them in this situation.


----------



## DCG (Oct 30, 2012)

weavile001 said:


> the birthday window is missing.


 
o.O
Not again......

I have been away every bloody day when it was my birthday, wanted to see it on the site at least this year....

(hmmm I guess I'll make myself a updated sig  )


----------



## smealum (Oct 30, 2012)

DeadlyFoez said:


> Yeah, that kinda sucks compared to the "top" button that was at every post. And fuck the "Home" button on my keyboard. The feature was made for those that prefer to use the mouse, and I am one of them in this situation.


Oh, I didn't realize there used to be a Top button on every post, my bad.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 30, 2012)

A quick question - we used to have a nifty little feature that could help the user predict whether it's time to post or should he/she wait a little bit, namely, the list of users browsing a given thread, plus their rank and status (typing a reply in italics, browsing in normal letters). Will we be seeing a come-back of that feature? I find it quite indispensible and I can't seem to "find" it in this revision of the forums.

I'd also like to ask whether the Blogs from the old forum are importable in any shape or form?


----------



## smealum (Oct 30, 2012)

DeadlyFoez said:


> Yeah, that kinda sucks compared to the "top" button that was at every post. And fuck the "Home" button on my keyboard. The feature was made for those that prefer to use the mouse, and I am one of them in this situation.


Actually nevermind, it looks like there's a Top link next to the Report link under each post. Maybe it was just added...?



Foxi4 said:


> I'd also like to ask whether the Blogs from the old forum are importable in any shape or form?


I remember reading on IRC that they'd come back eventually, but that they're not the first item on their todo list right now.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Oct 30, 2012)

That "Top" button had been there for a number of years... or at least as far back as I can remember. It is a great tiny feature that saved me many seconds of scrolling on each thread.


----------



## smealum (Oct 30, 2012)

DeadlyFoez said:


> That "Top" button had been there for a number of years... or at least as far back as I can remember. It is a great tiny feature that saved me many seconds of scrolling on each thread.


What I meant to say is that there also is a Top button on the new forum, it's right next to the Report button. Don't you see it ?


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 30, 2012)

Po...tatoes!
But seriously, it's good to be back


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 30, 2012)

smealum said:


> What I meant to say is that there also is a Top button on the new forum, it's right next to the Report button. Don't you see it ?


I was about to say that.


----------



## Langin (Oct 30, 2012)

FailName said:


> There's no more mobile theme.


 
This so much, it costs a hell lot of data to load the temp T_T I ain't bothered by it, but it might bother others since some people don't have 1GB every month to spend on mobile Internet.

I think it is the best to work on this first(or at least work on it as soon as possible), it might even make the temp faster for people with slow Internet(on school on the computers I use the compact theme to make the websites load faster)

I don't want to sound egoistic by making this comment, but I think it is better for most of us if GBAtemp had a mobile theme once again.

Thanks!


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 30, 2012)

I must say I rather like the simplicity of the "show offline" option rather than logging in as "private"
however
I've noticed that in the import process from the previous software all those that were set to "private" now have their profiles private.
I'm sure it's too late to fix now but a lot of the users that used to set their status to private were the more interesting ones to go in and see what post they had been making.

umm ... wait ... nevermind.


----------



## retroben (Oct 30, 2012)

I am the same retroben from cheats.gbatemp that made a lot of codes for Sonic Classic Collection and some other great games.

Not really a "feature" but,when will we see cheats.gbatemp up and running again?

Cuz I have some *JUICY* new codes for sm64ds and Sonic Classic Collection.


----------



## Arras (Oct 30, 2012)

I have created a port of the Dark Theme made by Ace for Stylish. The link can be found here: http://userstyles.org/styles/77518/gbatemp-v4-dark?r=1351635849 Main benefits include:
-Works in Firefox
-Edited some stuff that wasn't in the original
-Most stuff should be darkified except Control Panel and ads. But for regular forum browsing everything should be okay. Link can be found at http://userstyles.org/styles/77518/gbatemp-v4-dark?r=1351635849.


----------



## Costello (Oct 29, 2012)

Post here anything that you find to be missing after the IPB to XenForo switch.
We'll progressively bring the features back to life.

Thank you everyone!


----------



## funem (Oct 30, 2012)

suppow said:


> i honestly wont go thru the whole thread, but in case it hasnt been mentioned, i think *multi-quote* is missing, unless i'm being stupid and cant find it. ^^


 
I mentioned it earlier on, I miss it, even if people were to lazy to cut out the bits they didnt need.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 30, 2012)

Also there is no wiki.


----------



## Ace (Oct 30, 2012)

Arras said:


> I have created a port of the Dark Theme made by Ace for Stylish. The link can be found here: http://userstyles.org/styles/77518/gbatemp-v4-dark?r=1351635849 Main benefits include:
> -Works in Firefox
> -Edited some stuff that wasn't in the original
> -Most stuff should be darkified except Control Panel and ads. But for regular forum browsing everything should be okay. Link can be found at http://userstyles.org/styles/77518/gbatemp-v4-dark?r=1351635849.


You are a god amongst men. Thank you for your efforts! I'm actually a Firefox user, so this will come in handy


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 31, 2012)

the like feature is pointless right now it doesnt show who likes the post even you!

edit- OIC


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 31, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> the like feature is pointless right now it doesnt show who likes the post even you!


Actually, I think it does. It's just not in as obvious a place as in the old forum.
*EDIT :* ... as you can see from me under your post.

Oh, and I can't switch off the editor stuff and just see the code. It was useful sometimes (Like trying to fix my sig  )


----------



## Rydian (Oct 31, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> A quick question - we used to have a nifty little feature that could help the user predict whether it's time to post or should he/she wait a little bit, namely, the list of users browsing a given thread, plus their rank and status (typing a reply in italics, browsing in normal letters).


Heh, well it's obvious I never used that... always getting ninja'd, or you shoving in a correction right before I post about the original.



Maxternal said:


> Oh, and I can't switch off the editor stuff and just see the code. It was useful sometimes (Like trying to fix my sig  )


It's somewhere in your profile settings now.


----------



## LurkerA (Oct 31, 2012)

Sorry i can't find where the review section is...


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Oct 31, 2012)

LurkerA said:


> Sorry i can't find where the review section is...


Its coming soon along with blogs and other things like the wiki.


----------



## Arras (Oct 31, 2012)

Okay, I updated the dark (more like grey but w/e) theme I made. It now changes the reply box as well as long as you're using the rich text editor, a few other minor fixes and posts are now alternating colors like on the normal theme. Spoilers are also readable without straining your eyes. Link can still be found over at http://userstyles.org/styles/77518/gbatemp-v4-dark?r=1351673894. Probably not the most efficient CSS, but hey, it works.


----------



## PatrickJanKagaoa (Oct 31, 2012)

The Questions are gone


----------



## nukeboy95 (Oct 31, 2012)

i miss how google, bing, and yahoo was in the online user list


----------



## Densetsu (Oct 31, 2012)

Right now it seems that when you search a member's posts, it just shows you everything and you can't separate their regular posts from the topics they've created.  It would be nice to be able to sort member content by "all content," "posts only" and "topics started" again.


----------



## SignZ (Oct 31, 2012)

Arras said:


> Okay, I updated the dark (more like grey but w/e) theme I made. It now changes the reply box as well as long as you're using the rich text editor, a few other minor fixes and posts are now alternating colors like on the normal theme. Spoilers are also readable without straining your eyes. Link can still be found over at http://userstyles.org/styles/77518/gbatemp-v4-dark?r=1351673894. Probably not the most efficient CSS, but hey, it works.


It looks really nice, good work. But - The page "buttons" could get some work. It's kinda hard to see on which page you are.


----------



## GameWinner (Oct 31, 2012)

I was gonna type how the "recent threads" doesn't show the board icons anymore. But that has been fixed so I'm good!
Now we just need the medals back.


----------



## Arras (Oct 31, 2012)

SignZ said:


> It looks really nice, good work. But - The page "buttons" could get some work. It's kinda hard to see on which page you are.


You're right, I didn't think about that. Shouldn't be that hard to do, I'll edit it when I get home. Anyway maybe I should create a new thread for this after I do that instead of clutter up this thread


----------



## Cyan (Oct 31, 2012)

funem said:


> I mentioned it earlier on, I miss it, even if people were to lazy to cut out the bits they didnt need.


You can multiQuote if posts are on the same page (click on Reply on each messages you want to quote, it will be added to the quick reply at the bottom).

Missing/requesting feature:
It just needs to be restored when switching pages, like the "don't loose anything" feature when closing the tab. you could even start replying to the first quote, click the next "reply" and so on, and it will be kept until you post your message.


Edit:
Or maybe you are talking about nested quotes?
That's indeed something which I miss too, as like you see, I quoted you but we can't tell what you were talking about.


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 31, 2012)

Another thing, when searching and checking the "display results as threads" box it doesn't show which threads do and don't have unread posts on them.
(I was hoping to use it as a workaround for the "my content" link but no dice.)


----------



## The Minecrafter (Oct 31, 2012)

The Minecrafter said:


> A few things:
> For the "Recent Threads" on the sidebar, I kind of like the icons indicating what type of board it was in, whether it was in General Discussion, NDS, Wii,Off Topic on the main page ,...
> I found that nice, so I could see what type of thread it was at a glance.


Thank you For bringing that feature back.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 31, 2012)

I have a little bit of a nitpick.

Before the hack, I had my account set up so that when some replied to a thread I had posted in, I would immediately receive a message on my Gmail account to let me know. It was useful for keeping up with threads.

The new "Watched thread" system seems to be a bit fickle. Sometimes I'll receive email notifications, and sometimes I won't. Sometimes, I don't even receive alerts at all.

I know you guys have a lot on your plate, and it's only a minor problem. Thanks for all the good work!


----------



## The Minecrafter (Oct 31, 2012)

Could we have a thread about each feature that is brought back, or a new feature that was added? I think it would be nice to be able to keep track of the changes, test out the new features as they come up, and give input on the new features that were added. I think that his could also help us get used to the new layout of the site.


----------



## Costello (Oct 29, 2012)

Post here anything that you find to be missing after the IPB to XenForo switch.
We'll progressively bring the features back to life.

Thank you everyone!


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 31, 2012)

The Minecrafter said:


> Could we have a thread about each feature that is brought back, or a new feature that was added? I think it would be nice to be able to keep track of the changes, test out the new features as they come up, and give input on the new features that were added. I think that his could also help us get used to the new layout of the site.


 
Costello will likely update this thread once they finish all the transferring, bug fixes, etc.


----------



## constantgamer247 (Oct 31, 2012)

Dunno if this has been mentioned or not... but the want to buy/want to sell section would be great to bring back.


----------



## pokefloote (Oct 31, 2012)

Agreed on the WTB/WTS sections...

Also, since Tapatalk is no longer usable with GBAtemp, could "ForumRunner" support be added? The android application claims to support Xenforo but searching for "gbatemp" turns up no results. It probably has to be added to their database somehow.


----------



## tj_cool (Oct 31, 2012)

The trading forum is still there.

And tapatalk and/or forumrunner needs to be reinstalled


----------



## gridatttack (Nov 1, 2012)

Pardon if this has already been mentioned, but I am noticing the online users thing, like users viewing a subforum and users viewing a thread at the bottom of the page is missing.


----------



## retroben (Nov 1, 2012)

I hope cheats.gbatemp goes back online soon,I think it should be considered a missing feature from its downfall caused by the hacker attack.

For now,could I start a topic with my new codes for some ds games,if yes,which forum should I make this new topic in.


----------



## geenlung (Nov 1, 2012)

My gbatemp account got deleted. I've been a member since 2003 or so. s/n was geenlung like this new account I just made. I tried reseting p/w for my old account, but the e-mail I used to register wasn't found. You can check to see that I had several posts in the trading forum, which verifies that I had over 100 posts.


----------



## Densetsu (Nov 1, 2012)

Densetsu said:


> Right now it seems that when you search a member's posts, it just shows you everything and you can't separate their regular posts from the topics they've created. It would be nice to be able to sort member content by "all content," "posts only" and "topics started" again.


Never mind, I figured it out.  You can still sort member content by "all content" and "all threads" if you go to a member's userpage/profile, then click the "Information" tab.


----------



## Arras (Nov 1, 2012)

It would be nice to have a refresh button on the sidebar instead of having to press F5 every time I want to update the Latest Threads box.


----------



## tj_cool (Nov 1, 2012)

geenlung said:


> My gbatemp account got deleted. I've been a member since 2003 or so. s/n was geenlung like this new account I just made. I tried reseting p/w for my old account, but the e-mail I used to register wasn't found. You can check to see that I had several posts in the trading forum, which verifies that I had over 100 posts.


No accounts should have been deleted.
What was your old username?


----------



## retroben (Nov 1, 2012)

Sorry about me posting again,but,any of the admins or mods please feel free to PM me when you get any updates regarding the cheat database forum (cheats.gbatemp) and when they are up and working again.


----------



## pokefloote (Nov 1, 2012)

Bring back the ability to follow forum sections, please!
I really miss getting a new notification for each USN topic...


----------



## osirisjem (Nov 1, 2012)

Love the new forum.


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Nov 2, 2012)

I think we should add the Ask! feature back. I've missed it a whole lot! Even if I use it only for nostalgia right now!


----------



## funem (Nov 2, 2012)

Cyan said:


> You can multiQuote if posts are on the same page (click on Reply on each messages you want to quote, it will be added to the quick reply at the bottom).
> 
> Missing/requesting feature:
> It just needs to be restored when switching pages, like the "don't loose anything" feature when closing the tab. you could even start replying to the first quote, click the next "reply" and so on, and it will be kept until you post your message.
> ...


 
Aye, nested quotes is missing.


----------



## _kbnft (Nov 2, 2012)

I miss *viewing all* the recent status updates.
(Unless, I'm the only weird one who reads all of them.)


----------



## Maxternal (Nov 2, 2012)

A problem I see when using nested quotes is the way it hides them.
It's great that the huge quoting pyramid spams is gone but if it's going to hide only PART of the quote block it would be better if what it DOES show were from the person being directly quoted.
Right now it shows a little text from the oldest and probably most irrelevant quote in the pyramid and hides the rest until you click the link.

If I'm quoting someone, it's usually so what THEY said will be visible in my post, not what was said 5 quotes ago.

That said, the fact that the reply button NOW crops out previous quoted text all together is definitely an improvement.


----------



## air2004 (Nov 3, 2012)

I wish my avatar was still a .gif :-(


----------



## air2004 (Nov 3, 2012)

Oh yeah , Dark theme is back


----------



## Orc (Nov 3, 2012)

Oh and... http://pix.gbatemp.net/ please.​I had a lot of porn in there.​


----------



## Costello (Oct 29, 2012)

Post here anything that you find to be missing after the IPB to XenForo switch.
We'll progressively bring the features back to life.

Thank you everyone!


----------



## DrOctapu (Nov 3, 2012)

Thread ratings.
I NEED TO ONE STAR SHITTY THREADS GUISE


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Nov 3, 2012)

DrOctapu said:


> Thread ratings.
> I NEED TO ONE STAR SHITTY THREADS GUISE


Yea not gonna miss rating at all. I don't think ratings need to return.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 5, 2012)

I kind of dislike how it signs you off after a while of inactivity. It's a minor inconvenience but I like just being able to look over and browse through after a while without having signing back in every time.


----------



## Snailface (Nov 5, 2012)

Castiel said:


> I kind of dislike how it signs you off after a while of inactivity. It's a minor inconvenience but I like just being able to look over and browse through after a while without having signing back in every time.


Doesn't do this to me. I checked the 'stay signed in' box, so maybe that's why.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 5, 2012)

Snailface said:


> Doesn't do this to me. I checked the 'stay signed in' box, so maybe that's why.


It's happened multiple times for me. Where might said check box be located?


----------



## Snailface (Nov 5, 2012)

Castiel said:


> It's happened multiple times for me. Where might said check box be located?








Follow the arrow to enlightenment. 
And look at that, you now know how many characters are in my password .


----------



## Castiel (Nov 5, 2012)

Snailface said:


> Follow the arrow to enlightenment.
> And look at that, you now know how many characters are in my password .


Ah. Thank you very much kind sir.


----------



## air2004 (Nov 5, 2012)

when are avatar gifs comming back ?


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Nov 5, 2012)

air2004 said:


> when are avatar gifs comming back ?


Gifs in the signature work but let me ask, do we really need avatar gifs?


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 5, 2012)

On the pix.gbatemp.net front might we have at least an equivalent to http://gbatemp.net/d86-pictures-from-gbatemp-pix

The attachments are doing well in place of a gallery and I suppose there is always filetrip but I did have a few reference images from the old pix setup that I referenced occasionally. What ones I can remember (mainly http://gbatemp.net/pix/32303/eggs.JPG right now) still seem to be present.


----------



## Cyan (Nov 5, 2012)

I liked the old pix. system: private and easy to manage the pictures (though, missing virtual subfolders). It didn't rename the filename too, which was a good thing in my opinion.
I also liked the [tn= ] tag which auto-created thumbnail to custom size.
The gallery was an IPB addon, so I don't know if it can be added back as it was, maybe a new custom pix addon could merge both existing pictures? or will you mod the IPB addon to work on Xen?


----------



## Maxternal (Nov 5, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> Do we really need avatar gifs?


YES ... yes, we do.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Nov 5, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> YES ... yes, we do.


Its a little scary how devoted your response is but to be honest its not that big of a deal to have a still avatar is it?


----------



## porkiewpyne (Nov 5, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> Its a little scary how devoted your response is but to be honest its not that big of a deal to have a still avatar is it?


YES ... yes, it is


----------



## kylster (Nov 6, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> YES ... yes, we do.





porkiewpyne said:


> YES ... yes, it is


People will never understand it's all the little things that make such a big difference then the few big ones that hide the truth. Avatars is a small one, it's who we are.. It's what we are... It's who we'll become.... Ad.e..u.e Ti.e


----------



## superspudz2000 (Nov 6, 2012)

the Trading Forums shows 0. "contains no messages"

but if i log out i can see all the threads.


----------



## kylster (Nov 6, 2012)

Recent threads has no refresh button now we have to reload the whole page not bad but still....


----------



## Cyan (Nov 6, 2012)

kylster said:


> Recent threads has no refresh button now we have to reload the whole page not bad but still....


*snip* Scratch that, I misunderstood (like too often u_u)


----------



## kylster (Nov 6, 2012)

Cyan said:


> *snip* Scratch that, I misunderstood (like too often u_u)


like you to lol no I really understand I should have been more informative by stating Recent Threads on home page


----------



## JSchloegel (Nov 6, 2012)

I'd like to put another vote in for Tapatalk functionality.


----------



## Costello (Oct 29, 2012)

Post here anything that you find to be missing after the IPB to XenForo switch.
We'll progressively bring the features back to life.

Thank you everyone!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm sure this has been brought up already but where the fuck are our blogs.


----------



## kylster (Nov 7, 2012)

Is there anyway to make our status updates update our twitter or twitter update our status?


----------



## gridatttack (Nov 7, 2012)

Also I noticed this is missing: threads doesn't have the sub title below. This was an useful thing since it helped to describe more of what is in the thread.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Nov 7, 2012)

mobile skin.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 7, 2012)

What?


----------



## LurkerA (Nov 8, 2012)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/which-flash-cart-should-i-get-poll.322884/
The poll chart percentage rate is not correct....


----------



## Gnargle (Nov 8, 2012)

What happened to the dump list?


----------



## kylster (Nov 8, 2012)

Gnargle said:


> What happened to the dump list?


Dump list?


----------



## porkiewpyne (Nov 8, 2012)

Gnargle said:


> What happened to the dump list?


Hasn't been restored yet after the hack.


----------



## Black-Ice (Nov 8, 2012)

The status box is all tucked away on the home page, small, unnoticeable and missed.
It needs some love.


----------



## Creqaw (Nov 8, 2012)

tj_cool said:


> No accounts should have been deleted.
> What was your old username?


His post said that his old username was the same as his new one so I google'd it and it does seem to have existed, for example in this thread: http://gbatemp.net/threads/does-supercard-dstwo-work-on-the-3ds.288431/ second post.


----------



## Latiken (Nov 8, 2012)

What happened to the flashcart reviews?
Can't find them anywhere


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 8, 2012)

I know ive said it before, but i miss my badges and also, i miss being able to see who is browsing where.


----------



## Gnargle (Nov 8, 2012)

porkiewpyne said:


> Hasn't been restored yet after the hack.


Well buggery. I know it's a while off but I'm really hoping it comes back before Adventure Time comes out. YOHOHO THE PIRATE'S LIFE FOR ME


----------



## Black-Ice (Nov 8, 2012)

Oh another things thats missing, 
*Blue people*
Am i the only one who noticed there arent any normal mods left?


----------



## kylster (Nov 9, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> I know ive said it before, but i miss my badges and also, i miss being able to see who is browsing where.


Ditto & maybe it's just me but I keep trying to find post number & time but end up searching high/low for it.


Gnargle said:


> Well buggery. I know it's a while off but I'm really hoping it comes back before Adventure Time comes out. YOHOHO THE PIRATE'S LIFE FOR ME


WHAT TIME IS IT!!!

...................time to get the lumps...?


----------



## Vampire Lied (Nov 9, 2012)

I don't think it was on the old forum iirc, but i'd like an option to ignore a thread. For instance, if I  want to mark the myriad pokehaxors threads, I can mark them to be ignored and they won't show up for me?
That way I only see threads I care to see.
It would eliminate having to sift through pages of crap to get to the good stuff.


----------



## Rydian (Nov 9, 2012)

XPro said:


> What happened to the flashcart reviews?
> Can't find them anywhere


http://gbatemp.net/forums/gbatemp-reviews-guides.17/
http://gbatemp.net/forums/official-gbatemp-reviews.99/


----------



## JoostinOnline (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm still hoping we get the option to filter out certain forums.  I don't care if there is new homebrew for the 360.


----------



## kylster (Nov 16, 2012)

JoostinOnline said:


> I'm still hoping we get the option to filter out certain forums. I don't care if there is new homebrew for the 360.


LoL I 2nd the filter option albeit I would filter out all the unnecessary threads; what I'm wanting most of is is asktemp back.... U guys rock though.


----------



## Costello (Oct 29, 2012)

Post here anything that you find to be missing after the IPB to XenForo switch.
We'll progressively bring the features back to life.

Thank you everyone!


----------



## Janthran (Nov 18, 2012)

Ignore avatar/signature was nice.


----------



## tyons (Nov 27, 2012)

are I and retroben the only ones who care about the cheats.gbatemp forum??? seriously guys, why is it still down???


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 28, 2012)

I still miss medals and see who is viewing topics. Actually I know this isnt possible, but I miss the old IPB User Control Panel haha


----------



## wrettcaughn (Nov 28, 2012)

any word on a mobile version?


----------



## jservs7 (Nov 29, 2012)

Tapatalk functionality back would be awesome please!


----------



## 3bbb7 (Nov 29, 2012)

the mobile site doesnt work anymore


----------



## Terminator02 (Dec 9, 2012)

My request is the ability to subscribe to all threads created in a particular subforum, unless I'm oblivious to the feature as it's now implemented. My other would be the cheats database and forum.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 10, 2012)

Certain posts dont have date stamps? WTF


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 10, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Certain posts dont have date stamps? WTF


Like what posts?

You sure you're not looking at the "last edited on" message?


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 10, 2012)

tj_cool said:


> Like what posts?
> 
> You sure you're not looking at the "last edited on" message?


 
Ok for example this page, 3ddd7 and above all have dates. Under that, mine, yours, and Terms have no dates.


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 10, 2012)

They do on my end.
They're changed to "X minutes ago" etc, but they're still there.
(You can hover to see the actual date)



Spoiler


----------



## Maxternal (Dec 11, 2012)

So, when we do a search that's displayed as a list of threads, could we have the threads marked that have unread content like we used to? That would be so nice.

also ... still waiting for the GIF avatars without having to click on the image


----------



## astrangeone (Dec 11, 2012)

Blogs, please.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 11, 2012)

Interesting. i dont get the "A moment ago"... Ill check when i get home...


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 11, 2012)

I miss the site getting so hacked that it would get taken down, I've lost an hour here today and that wouldn't have happened had we've been hacked.


----------



## Arras (Dec 11, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> I miss the site getting so hacked that it would get taken down, I've lost an hour here today and that wouldn't have happened had we've been hacked.


Also IRC was much busier when the Temp was down. I preferred it that way.


----------



## OuahOuah (Dec 14, 2012)

I second the missing features for mobile : responsive theme + tapatalk app support.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Dec 14, 2012)

Still hoping to get the option to filter forums.


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Dec 15, 2012)

Request to bring back:

cheats.gbatemp.net add some new cheat files, there is a shit load of new ones out there!

GBAtemp Blogs c'mon, we need them back! I don't even have an official blog anymore. So i'll just use my GBAtemp blog!

Scene Releases didn't like it when it was there, now I want it back!

Everything else I didn't mention!


----------



## Castiel (Dec 15, 2012)

The merging of posts when someone posts consecutively without any breaks. As far as I know this feature is gone. I have seen it once since the Xenforo update, and I think it was done manually by a mod.


----------



## Costello (Oct 29, 2012)

Post here anything that you find to be missing after the IPB to XenForo switch.
We'll progressively bring the features back to life.

Thank you everyone!


----------



## AsPika2219 (Dec 17, 2012)

shoyrumaster11 said:


> Request to bring back:
> 
> cheats.gbatemp.net add some new cheat files, there is a shit load of new ones out there!


 
Visit any one of websites for getting newest cheat database and talking about some codes problems.

Code Master Project
Game Hacking
Game Hackers
KodeWerx
GS Central
NintendQ

and much more...  or gets... DS Scene Rom Tool from DS-Scene website or FileTrip website. Forget the GBATemp Cheat forum because it makes few months to repair back to normal. I also still waiting for this....


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 20, 2012)

I want "Ask GBATemp" feature back.


----------



## AlanJohn (Dec 20, 2012)

Where the fuck are my medals, bitch?


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 20, 2012)

AlanJohn said:


> Where the fuck are my medals, bitch?


 
And where the fuck are mine? (http://gbatemp.net/threads/trophies.339512/)


----------



## Flame (Dec 21, 2012)

stars are missing, i miss giving threads 1 star.


----------



## DonRSD (Dec 30, 2012)

jservs7 said:


> Tapatalk functionality back would be awesome please!


 
1st post here 
Just joined as you guys have some good tech info here.
I 2nd the Tapatalk access. Most forums are blocked at my job, so I keep my sanity by visiting Tapatalk app constantly during the day.

Im a regular @ bluray.com (DonRSD)


----------



## Mickkn (Dec 30, 2012)

Could Tapatalk be updated?


----------



## wchill (Jan 3, 2013)

Also vote for Tapatalk. The app points to the old IPB forums, not XenForo atm


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jan 3, 2013)

Any chance of a mobile skin?


----------



## mazingetter (Jan 5, 2013)

Yeah, bring tapatalk back please!


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jan 6, 2013)

I just realized how much I miss nested quotes and multi-quote.


----------



## Maxternal (Jan 8, 2013)

The added notification when you have a new alert is cool and all but I kinda miss the notification that there have been more replies to the thread while I'm still typing. (It kinda helps me not get ninja'd so much.)


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm curious to if blogs ha been added back yet.


----------



## Ace (Jan 20, 2013)

I'd love to have GIFs as avatars. I don't remember if it was possible before the update, but it would be awesome if it could be added. Pretty please?


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jan 20, 2013)

Ace said:


> I'd love to have GIFs as avatars. I don't remember if it was possible before the update, but it would be awesome if it could be added. Pretty please?


It was but after the hack and subsequent transfer, it is no longer available. But yea. Not sure if this is possible on this new forum.


----------



## darksweet (Jan 20, 2013)

guys did any of your request had been granted  ?


----------



## Maxternal (Jan 21, 2013)

Ace said:


> I'd love to have GIFs as avatars. I don't remember if it was possible before the update, but it would be awesome if it could be added. Pretty please?


Yeah, it was. I've been waiting for this to start moving again





ever since the update.


----------



## DJPlace (Jan 23, 2013)

damn i would like blogs and gif's moving again and who ever hacked this site can go to hell...


----------



## funtomas (Jan 24, 2013)

I have found gbatemp in TAPATALK but when I choose it TAPATALK freeze on reading.

Is TAPATALK still supported? I hear that there is new forum plugin with push notification...


----------



## felystar (Jan 26, 2013)

I want GBATempt to work with Taptalk again please!!


----------



## Costello (Oct 29, 2012)

Post here anything that you find to be missing after the IPB to XenForo switch.
We'll progressively bring the features back to life.

Thank you everyone!


----------



## tyons (Jan 28, 2013)

so, cheats.gbatemp is still down. can someone of the staff at least say if they are trying to take it back up? so we know if we have to wait for it or not. thanks.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 28, 2013)

tyons said:


> so, cheats.gbatemp is still down. can someone of the staff at least say if they are trying to take it back up? so we know if we have to wait for it or not. thanks.


The people who ran that forum moved elsewhere anyways from what I read, and the listed database was far out of date.


----------



## Maxternal (Jan 28, 2013)

Just a thought, adding a list to the opening post of what features have been requested, which of those have already been fixed, are being worked on, are on the to-do list, and have just been rejected (with, perhaps, a reason why) would be nice to follow this progress and avoid people repeatedly requesting the same feature that has already been mentioned as missing.

(on the other hand, if you are counting repeated requests as votes and don't want to avoid them ...)



Spoiler: Here's my vote ...



Let it move plz 





(Even if it's only optionally visible by logged in members.)


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jan 29, 2013)

mobile skin?


----------



## Veho (Jan 29, 2013)

The "report as spambot" button. It used to be on the member profile page. I can't find it anywhere now.


----------



## jerbear64 (Jan 29, 2013)

I don't know if this has been mentioned, but it used to be when you visited the site on a DSi, it would be slimmed-down. I've been using Google Mobile to format the pages, but problem is I can't log in with it.


----------



## Heran Bago (Jan 29, 2013)

I'd like a feature where the administrators, mods, or site devs talk about which removed features they are working on reimplementing.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Jan 29, 2013)

Heran Bago said:


> I'd like a feature where the administrators, mods, or site devs talk about which removed features they are working on reimplementing.


I want this as well since its been a while since the move and we were all told that blogs and a bunch of other stuff is coming back.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 29, 2013)

Eagerly awaits moving ava's and trophies.

Also eagerly awaits the transformation most members will make from like whoring to trophy whoring when trophies are implemented


----------



## Its_just_Lou (Jan 30, 2013)

I miss base-level respect, tact, and humanity among internet peoples....any chance of bringing those 'features' back ?


----------



## Narayan (Jan 30, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Eagerly awaits moving ava's and trophies.
> 
> Also eagerly awaits the transformation most members will make from like whoring to trophy whoring when trophies are implemented


but "Like Whore" trophy needs at least 5k likes.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 30, 2013)

Narayan said:


> but "Like Whore" trophy needs at least 5k likes.


I'm not quite there yet D:


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 22, 2013)

how about a mark all forums read in the wiiu section?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Feb 27, 2013)

This forum would be complete for me if I just get the following:
The command to summon members.
E.g - @[member=p1ngp0ng]


----------



## Coltonamore (Feb 28, 2013)

This forum still needs the arcade, and ask temp.


----------



## The Minecrafter (Mar 1, 2013)

I'll ask again. Is there any possibility of getting the ability to use our own custom CSS code for the site, or are we going to be restricted to the default and the dark temp style?


----------



## Rydian (Mar 1, 2013)

The Minecrafter said:


> I'll ask again. Is there any possibility of getting the ability to use our own custom CSS code for the site, or are we going to be restricted to the default and the dark temp style?


Is there ANY forum that has support for this natively?

Most people just use a browser plugin if they want custom CSS, there's a few out there to do this.


----------



## mechadylan (Mar 1, 2013)

+1 for Ask Temp... or was it called Ask GBATemp?  Shoot, it's been so long I don't even remember anymore.  Anywho, it was a great place for random questions that would easily be lost in the forums if it had to be categorized (i.e. What's the name of the song...?, Explain this physics problem, etc.)  It was also a fun place for trivia hounds like myself and others to peruse and see what we could answer.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 2, 2013)

porn.gbatemp.net is gone  

BRING IT BACK.


----------



## Attila13 (Mar 2, 2013)

I don't know if this was asked or not, but I'd really like to have scene releases on the front page back and the g-online V3 with the list of all the releases...


----------



## Costello (Oct 29, 2012)

Post here anything that you find to be missing after the IPB to XenForo switch.
We'll progressively bring the features back to life.

Thank you everyone!


----------



## The Milkman (Mar 2, 2013)

I would love the return of the mobile site, also if you guys could re-do the autosave feature to actually let us save and load different posts that would be awesome!


----------



## AceWarhead (Mar 2, 2013)

The official reviews thingy, It's kinda hard to find a review of something...


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 2, 2013)

There was a feature where you could search members and even filter them through Groups, post count, ect. that was a pretty handy feature actually.
Also

```
[m]members screen name[/m]
```
Doing that that to directly link to a member is missing too.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 2, 2013)

It's not really a missing feature, but would it be possible to implement a "Spoiler" button similar to the Quote button? Typing is too hard.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 3, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Typing is too hard.


who types?


----------



## T3GZdev (Mar 3, 2013)

i miss being able to see who else is watching the tread im on.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 3, 2013)

Ok. So before, the smiley shortcuts used to be case insensitive, and now they're case sensitive. And it's quite annoying when you're typing something like...


> A moment ago - Tom Bombadildo: OOOH...OH GOD...:TPI:


 and then it doesn't use the smiley you're trying to post. See? :Cry: :CRy: :cRY: etc etc. Not a big thing, but a little annoyance nonetheless


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Mar 4, 2013)

I noticed a DS / XBL Friend Code system mentioned for profiles but cant find anything else to do with it, I'm guessing it was part of the old forum system


----------



## Quincy (Mar 8, 2013)

Where did the topic report button go to? lol


----------



## tj_cool (Mar 8, 2013)

You have to report the first post to report a topic


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 8, 2013)

"today's top posters"
Blocking user specific signatures
...medals


----------



## Gahars (Mar 8, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> "today's top posters"


 
Don't worry, I'm always #1.

...Oh wait, you mean, like, whoever posts the most? Ah, nevermind.


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 8, 2013)

Im sorry i meant "Today's Pop Toasters"


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 8, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> Im sorry i meant "Today's Pop Toasters"


We have that too- wander over to "Rate the song from the poster before you" and you will see many of the GBAtemp grumpy old bastard contingent posting lots of music rarely less than 20 years old (or from artists that were active back then) and shouting get off our lawn when others try to come post newer "music" (I might be one of the grumpy old bastard contingent).

Unless of course you mean the deep fried cola discussions, in that case make a thread about food and it will probably veer immediately towards heart attack central.


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 8, 2013)

Heading there now

EDIT on a serious note, it would be nice to have the option to customize the things one the "Forums" tab like the homepage is. I would like to see recent topics (like the window on the home page lets you) and possibly recent blogs? What Mod and people you follow is nice, but id rather see topics.


----------



## Wizerzak (Mar 12, 2013)

At least an option to show all threads, rather than excluding the ones you have read. It makes it very hard to go back and find a thread from a few days back that you want to re-read / reference.


----------



## Maxternal (Mar 13, 2013)

Wizerzak said:


> At least an option to show all threads, rather than excluding the ones you have read. It makes it very hard to go back and find a thread from a few days back that you want to re-read / reference.


I kinda think that's there. Depending on which listing you're looking at the option to show everything is either at the top right or the bottom left of the list. Just above or below it. The other thread lists don't hide them for me. Maybe I'm missing something here.


----------



## Wizerzak (Mar 13, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> I kinda think that's there. Depending on which listing you're looking at the option to show everything is either at the top right or the bottom left of the list. Just above or below it. The other thread lists don't hide them for me. Maybe I'm missing something here.


Sorry, should have made myself clearer. Yes if you're on 'What's New' there's a button but I'd prefer to have a permanent option that I can tick in the User CP rather than pressing a button every time.

Also, there's no button at all if you navigate by forum.


----------



## Charli (Apr 14, 2013)

The customizable rss feed was great! I could live without it though, if i was able to only subscribe to the articles that show up on the front page.
The feed that's being linked to by the rss icon at the bottom of the page contains a lot of forum posts.


----------



## .Chris (Apr 14, 2013)

I miss having the all the news at the top, and where you can sort them by All, Homebrew, Gaming, etc.


----------



## Costello (Oct 29, 2012)

Post here anything that you find to be missing after the IPB to XenForo switch.
We'll progressively bring the features back to life.

Thank you everyone!


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 19, 2013)

I wish there was time for me to make a mobile GABtemp android app.


----------



## air2004 (Apr 20, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> I wish there was time for me to make a mobile GABtemp android app.


I second that.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Apr 29, 2013)

double post merger PLEASE


----------



## SnAQ (May 10, 2013)

I'd love to be able to browse and write the forums with the app Tapatalk once again. 
Before the hack or crash a couple of months back it was possible, now I can't do it :-(


----------



## tj_cool (May 10, 2013)

tapatalk is already enabled here.


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 23, 2013)

MEDALS
@[MEMBER=[INSERT MEMBER'S NAME HERE]


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 19, 2013)

how come when i click on the wiiu games discussion it goes to this page now? http://gbatemp.net/forums/wii-u-games-content.245/
before i could click on games than up to top immediately go to the other wiiu sections etc now i have to use back button or shift click the thread..


----------

